# Ford Warranty



## boba (Jun 19, 2000)

With Ford attemping to improve its image and quality here's a real good one. Scheduled an appointment with my local dealer to get my truck checked out for the season. Truck is a 1999 F-350 psd dump with 24,300 miles. Truck went in for service monday november 5th. Dealer called mid morning to say rotors were bad along with the ball joints. Ford would not warranty the work as the waranty expired at midnight on sunday november 4th!!

I own several fords and have been a loyal customer for years. So much for keeping the customers happy.

PS: The dealer handled it under "customer good will."


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

That is pretty poor service life from the much touted highly regarded, all powerfull Ford solid front axel front end. 
The wimpy GM ifs has longer service life than that. What gives, Ford better idea gets better all the time.
Dino


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

The one weak link in the Ford front end is the brakes. Especially with the diesel. I upgraded mine to aftermarket drilled rotors that stay cooler. Also be sure that the rear brakes are adjusted correctly.

I have never had a problem with ball joints on a solid axle. The TTB has them all the time. I would question this. 

Having a good relationship with the dealer is important for when the Ford warranty runs out. I have had the same thing happen to me.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

The Ford Warrenty goes far past 36K.

How about transmissions at 70K?
Because the customer said it felt weird at 35K.

If you complain long enough, and to the right person. You can get just about anything fixed under warrenty. I know from inside people, that Ford has a special warrenty account, for problems just like the one you described. However it is at the discression of the dealer on if you get the stuff done or not. 

Last year I had a 97 F 250 HD.

Got 2 new sensors, and a New Computer at 80K

All covered at no cost to me. I know the Dealer didn't eat 2 100 dollar sensors, and a 1000 dollar computer.

Geoff


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

Also if the warranty expired on a date when the dealership was closed so you could not patronize them they are obligated to deal with you on the next day of regular open business hours. Seems you are being Buffaloed. Maybe I'm wrong but I would certainly call your REGIONAL customer service rep.
At GM the dealer may not think he has to honor something but Central Office makes the final decision in these matters.

Bruce

Is that what Ford means by "Quality is job one"?


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by plowjockey _
> *At GM the dealer may not think he has to honor something but Central Office makes the final decision in these matters.
> *


 Do you know that to be correct / true ?

I had an 88 F250 which had numerous valve cover gasket and rear main seal leaks. Fixed under warranty several times. (Each time, I was told 'found a burr on the metal, this time it's fixed'. In 93 I got a letter from Ford (Headquarters) basically thanking me for being a customer and after having the truck for 5 years did I have any complaints. When I mentioned this, they sent me to the dealer with a 'card' that was supposed to give me a free check out / repair if necessary. I say supposed to because the dealer claimed the valve covers and rear mains were showing signs of leaking again and needed to be fixed to the tune of $1200. Thinking I was covered I said OK. When I mentioned that the card is supposed to cover this, they told me to forget it. To make the long story short, after going back and forth between Ford headquarters and the dealer, headquarters finalled admitted that each dealership is independantly owned and they can do whatever they want. Headquarters can only suggest a course of action to them. Bottom line was the dealer offered to split the cost with me. I took the deal and have never gone back to the dealer since. Plenty of dealers in this area, found a much better one now, just a bit farther from home.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I have found the same to be true. Pleanty of dealers around me and the one that sells the most trucks at the best prices does not offer the best service. You would be surprised in the difference in prices for the same job that I have been quoted. This leads me to doing most of the service/repairs myself.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

If they handled you like that,I wouldnt buy another Ford from them again,that is BS.Id call Ford in detriot,go above them,tell them how many trucks you own,and how many future sales they stand to lose over this,that will get you results.


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2001)

John,
That's exactly my feelings. Unfortunately I don't own enough trucks ( and probably won't in a lifetime) for them to care. Also the Ford headquarters I was dealing with was the main office in Michigan. That's who told me they could only strongly suggest a course of action. Suffice it to say, I've never been back to that dealer and tell everyone I can not to go there. There's more to the story, but I wanted to point out to Bruce that a good relationship with the dealer is very important. The regional / main office may Not be able to help you, so be sure you have the backup before you rub the dealers nose in it.

-- One high point is that the dealer must have treated a lot of people that way as I've seen trucks around towns with signs on them slamming the dealer. If you go by the dealer lot now, it is about 1/2 empty where a few years ago there used to be a nice selection of trucks.


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

I was not suggesting rubbing the dealer's nose in anything. Several years ago I did some work in the quality assurance dept. of my plant at GM. Some of what we were doing for central office was fielding and researching warranty complaints and getting them remedied. I was just saying that sometimes dealers blow off things they don't want to deal with and they get passed on up the ladder. Yes I agree that building a good rapport with your particular dealer is very important in regards to the support he is going to give you.

Bruce


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Ford Headquarters went so far suggesting to the dealer that I was able to get a brand new truck. This was after I had numerous problems with an F350 diesel. Not knocking my Fords at all. Once they tested the truck they found the motor was bad. Rather then doing a motor job Ford told them just to give me a new truck. Truck was 14 months old and had 19,000 on it when I pulled the plow off and took delivery of my new one. Just have to know how to communicate with them.


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2001)

Perhaps..
Like I said there is a lot more to the story, and the only reason I brought it up was that I wanted plowjockey to be sure he had his ducks in a row, so to speak, and be sure of what the regional / main office would do for him before making any kind of deal.

CT18, I glad you had your issue corrected, sounds like you had a reasonable dealer and everyone worked to get the problem corrected. In the end I learned some things and made out OK, I just found a better dealer for this go round.


----------

